# something brown?



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey all not sure if it's Algae or not, in the past 3 weeks in my Cichlid tank I've got some brown stuff on the rocks and glass, every week when i do my water change i clean all the glass and I clean down the rocks and caves but this stuff seems to come back within a day or 2, it looks kinda like Algae but I'm not sure I've never seen Brown Algae before.
Tank has been up and running for close to 4 months now, so I'm kinda stumped, any advice on how to get rid of it???

Thanks.
Rob..


----------

